# Best Kayak Mod Ever?



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

For those long trips!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Throw on a sheepskin seat cover and I'm on board!


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought that was what the scupper holes are for


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

chrism1367 said:


> I thought that was what the scupper holes are for


Hahahaha yes!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just bring a bed pan and toss the two overboard. Not sure about wiping, though. That might get a little tippy when you lean to the side.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Just bring a bed pan and toss the two overboard. Not sure about wiping, though. That might get a little tippy when you lean to the side.


Yeah way to unstable in the ride still to try them acrobats! Lol


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Will say though, TP is among the items in my drybag I keep stowed.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Cat Mangler said:


> Will say though, TP is among the items in my drybag I keep stowed.


From experience...take baby wipes instead. They can get wet and still be usable; and also they do a much better job of making your butt more comfortable for the rest of the day/days!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Flannel_Carp said:


> From experience...take baby wipes instead. They can get wet and still be usable; and also they do a much better job of making your butt more comfortable for the rest of the day/days!


Agree. No more monkey but!!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> From experience...take baby wipes instead. They can get wet and still be usable; and also they do a much better job of making your butt more comfortable for the rest of the day/days!


Understandable. To be honest, and not trying to be all weird but, I just can't stand the way they feel on my bum. Its like they're greasy and a pain due to moisture to clean. Kinda makes me feel like I'm just smearing crap around. Literally. Use to go on week long walkabouts through Kentucky back woods with my brother couple times a year and was what he used. I always opted for the dry stuff and double zip lock bag my roll to keep dry. 

Obviously when it's raining, extra care needs taken, but just my preference and I'm a stubborn ole dummy. Figure the double bag inside the dry bag should keep dry until required. Worse case scenario, I know enough around this part of the country to know what not to use when going "o-natural". Now you get me out of the area, I would go by local advice without hesitation despite preference. It may just take a zombie apocalypse to sway me round here though!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Cat Mangler said:


> Understandable. To be honest, and not trying to be all weird but, I just can't stand the way they feel on my bum. Its like they're greasy and a pain due to moisture to clean. Kinda makes me feel like I'm just smearing crap around. Literally. Use to go on week long walkabouts through Kentucky back woods with my brother couple times a year and was what he used. I always opted for the dry stuff and double zip lock bag my roll to keep dry.
> 
> Obviously when it's raining, extra care needs taken, but just my preference and I'm a stubborn ole dummy. Figure the double bag inside the dry bag should keep dry until required. Worse case scenario, I know enough around this part of the country to know what not to use when going "o-natural". Now you get me out of the area, I would go by local advice without hesitation despite preference. It may just take a zombie apocalypse to sway me round here though!


Haha well I was throwing it out there thinking you'd maybe not considered it (it was suggested to me too, I don't think of crap like that) butt it sounds like you've got a pile of reasoning behind your TP stash!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Haha well I was throwing it out there thinking you'd maybe not considered it (it was suggested to me too, I don't think of crap like that) butt it sounds like you've got a pile of reasoning behind your TP stash!


Hey all advice is greatly appreciated, especially sound advice such as yours. I have experienced much of our outdoors, both good and bad circumstances. Standing in the middle of a river and using a hand to wipe has been about the most embarrassing and repulsive mistake I've learnt from. 

Never owned a proper watercraft, but used to make a bunch of overnight/weekend floats down the mad on inflatables(all I could ever afford). That was another great mistake, and why I've been wanting a yak for so long now. Reading Osg's report a while back, as well as yours and the crews recent outings, has had me yearning to get back out into nowhere. I just don't have the ignorance, endurance or patience that IMO, those death trap inflatables require anymore. Lol

And yes, all those awesome poo references were greatly enjoyed, I love it.


----------

